

YSlow is now open source  - aritraghosh007
https://github.com/marcelduran/yslow

======
petercooper
I'm confused, didn't they open source it almost five years ago?
[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2007/07/yslow_rel...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2007/07/yslow_release_o/)
(though the license is now BSD.. but is this newer YSlow a different version
that was not previously open source?)

(Update: Aha, there's a blog post at
[http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2012/02/welcome-y...](http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2012/02/welcome-
yslow-open-source/) \- it doesn't explain much to do with my question but it
seems becoming BSD makes it more open source than under the Mozilla Public
License? :-))

------
videoappeal
Oh no... They forgot to add .svn to the .gitignore A kitten has just died...

------
seventeenorbust
nice! I want more integration of this in everything.

------
gcb
That's the only name of internal yahoo projects i really like the Y at the
start.

They append Y to anything. So there's usually names like YCoolThing. And you
go about "why you are questioning CoolThing?!"

but YSlow is just perfect.

~~~
udp
> So there's usually names like YCoolThing. And you go about "why you are
> questioning CoolThing?!"

How can you read _Y_ as _Why_? Is it _WhyCombinator_ for you?

~~~
corin_
Everybody says why-combinator, no? Certainly everyone I've ever heard,
including interviewers, YC founders, pg...

~~~
udp
Of course I _say_ why-combinator. He was talking about interpretation of names
beginning with `Y`, rather than pronunciation.

------
aritraghosh007
The project source is available at <https://github.com/marcelduran/yslow>

~~~
veb
If you're not aware why you're being downvoted - the URL of your submission
goes there anyway, so you didn't need to post this. :)

~~~
aritraghosh007
Yeah, initially I had posted the link to the Yahoo Developer blog page
announcing the same. But then I thought it would be apt to provide the link to
the github repo itself , since the readers would feel more interested in the
actual stuff !! So I added the link as a comment without realizing that the
source link was updated too.

